# Anyone using GCC's cutting plug in - GreatCut



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I downloaded a trial copy of GCC's GreatCut, it's a cut only plug in program that looks similar to Signcut Pro. I don't have a cutter that will work with it yet. I currently use SCP with a USCutter Lp-24. I like the ability to cut by color in SCP, but don't like that it's a subscription program. Wanting to know if GreatCut is a good cutting plug in program for contour cutting and cutting transfer film.
Is it basically the same as Signcut Pro (but only for GCC cutters).


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

GreatCut came with the GCC cutters that we are using. You can contour cut with this program, and it is fairly easy to figure out. It is a nice program to import from other graphic software such as Corel Draw, and AI. It is not a stand alone graphics software, but more of a software to drive your cutter. 

Here is a link that may assist you: GCC vinyl cutter, cutting plotter for sign making


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Nick Horvath said:


> GreatCut came with the GCC cutters that we are using. You can contour cut with this program, and it is fairly easy to figure out. It is a nice program to import from other graphic software such as Corel Draw, and AI. It is not a stand alone graphics software, but more of a software to drive your cutter.
> 
> Here is a link that may assist you: GCC vinyl cutter, cutting plotter for sign making


Nick,
If you had a 3 color vector logo, will it allow color separation, so you can cut one color at a time?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, you are able to assign different layers their own color and then cut just the selected color.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link to GreatCut features. This looks like a powerful cutting program and could easily replace Signcut Pro. Plus it has more features then SCP, and looks much easier to use. I figure if I buy a GCC cutter, this will help justify the upgrade expense. (No more subscription software costs)


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

JV - I still have to get my cutter up and running. I have a GX24 that is running right now and with the workload we have had lately, I just have not had time! That being said, I did play around with Great Cut and I did like it.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I downloaded the latest version of GreatCut from GCC for 30 day free trial. It easily installed on my laptop running Windows 7 and looks very simple to use.


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

I thought Great Cuts would work with other cutters that are not GCC too. I may be wrong though. I think GreatCuts is the same as CoCut but with the GreatCuts shell.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Rhinestones fun said:


> I thought Great Cuts would work with other cutters that are not GCC too. I may be wrong though. I think GreatCuts is the same as CoCut but with the GreatCuts shell.


I don't think it will run my LP-24, because the driver is not set up as a printer driver. The only drivers pre-loaded into the trial program are for GCC cutters.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Rhinestones fun said:


> I think GreatCuts is the same as CoCut but with the GreatCuts shell.


This part is correct CoCut from Eurosystems.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks to all for the info. I downloaded the Cocut trial version and yes there is a driver for creation pcut. Played around with it long enough to scare myself, almost ruined my configuration with Signcut Pro and laserpoint.
Decided if I want to try the software it's only gonna happen when I buy a new cutter.


----------



## us66tshirt (Aug 23, 2009)

I am new to the greatcut software and using the GCC expert 24 and corel X4. For some reason I cannot figure out why it does not cut the full width of my design. If the design is 12" it cuts to about 8" and errors out the cutter but keeps cutting.It does cut off the end of the design. I am sure its a simple setting that I cant find where to change. Any suggestions? I did succed once on the same design but cannot figure out how to duplicate the settings.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

us66tshirt said:


> I am new to the greatcut software and using the GCC expert 24 and corel X4. For some reason I cannot figure out why it does not cut the full width of my design. If the design is 12" it cuts to about 8" and errors out the cutter but keeps cutting.It does cut off the end of the design. I am sure its a simple setting that I cant find where to change. Any suggestions? I did succed once on the same design but cannot figure out how to duplicate the settings.


You need to set up your page in Corel Draw to match your cutter.

First you want to make sure that your cutter is selected as the printer in Corel Draw.

After you have done that, double click on the shadow area of the page on the Corel Draw screen.

From there you would click on "set from printer".

Now your screen should more or less match up better to your cutter output. You will need to play around with how close to the edges you can actually place a design (it is not exact), but this will solve the issue you are describing.


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

Im using Gcc cutter with the greatcut software and using Corel x4, I never had to select the cutter as the printer for corel. All you do is go to/ File /then /send to/ and select greatcut. Sends the file to the software. and cut away. But his might be different.

Larry


----------



## us66tshirt (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I tried both methods above and it still cuts off at about 8". I think I will try uninstalling and reinstalling greatcut.


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

Are you using the usb or serial port. I had problem using the usb direction. Mine would alway stop cutting at random times. Switch over to the serial data port and havnt had a problem since.

Larry


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

us66tshirt said:


> Well I tried both methods above and it still cuts off at about 8". I think I will try uninstalling and reinstalling greatcut.


Is it rotating your design when you output?


----------



## us66tshirt (Aug 23, 2009)

FarmerLarry said:


> Im using Gcc cutter with the greatcut software and using Corel x4, I never had to select the cutter as the printer for corel. All you do is go to/ File /then /send to/ and select greatcut. Sends the file to the software. and cut away. But his might be different.
> 
> Larry


After I re-installed everything this procedure works fine. Thanks everyone for the help. 

Yes I am using the serial port with windows 7.


----------



## cajungirl28 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nick Horvath said:


> Yes, you are able to assign different layers their own color and then cut just the selected color.


Is there any place I read up on how to do this with great cut I have been trying to figure it out and I just cant seem to get it. Im new to all this and its taking some time.


----------



## nanc512 (Mar 17, 2006)

I am considering getting a GCC Expert. I would use it as a second cutter. I am probably the only one who doesn't use Corel. I am a Paint Shop Pro girl by history. lol I have used PSP for years and have a process to get my design to the cutter. I am using Signblazer now and can just type the text, because it has fonts. I understand Great Cuts doesn't. I could do the same process for fonts that I do for designs, which is the following:

Create design/font in PSP, save as jpg
Use Inkscape to vectorize and save as eps
Import into Signblazer

So, for Great cuts, I would do the same process? I really need to buy Corel, but it's a big expense, along with a new cutter. I will start looking for a good deal on Corel.

Thanks.

Nan


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

nanc512 you can get by with an ancient version of either Illustrator or Corel Draw....As old as Illy 8.0 or Corel Draw 6.0.....You should be able to find those on Ebay pretty cheap....

I too love PSP but it seems it would be way better to start in a vector program....I am sure you lose a little in the translation going from bitmap to vector.....I am sure art created as a vector will be far better than one that is converted....


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Cajungirl I figured out the multi colour cutting today.......I made a 2 colour design in Illustrator.......Including registration marks for each colour on separate layers.....I select the entire design then File > Great Cut > Auto-Export.....This fires up Great Cut....I then adjust rotation of artwork if required....Then use File >Output....This brings up a new screen....Then near the lower right side there is a drop down menu marked Objects.....You can select your colour here......If you look for the colour where the registration mark is hidden, when you preview it, it should now be visible......So you can cut either colour this way.....


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Where are your pinch rollers? The cutter will not cut outside the outer wheels/rollers. Make sure the outer rollers are outside your cutting area. Learned this one the hard way.


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

nanc512 said:


> I am considering getting a GCC Expert. I would use it as a second cutter. I am probably the only one who doesn't use Corel. I am a Paint Shop Pro girl by history. lol I have used PSP for years and have a process to get my design to the cutter. I am using Signblazer now and can just type the text, because it has fonts. I understand Great Cuts doesn't. I could do the same process for fonts that I do for designs, which is the following:
> 
> Create design/font in PSP, save as jpg
> Use Inkscape to vectorize and save as eps
> ...





if you want corel i suggest checking ebay i looked for draw x5 and its about 150 but make sure you buy a full copy and not an upgrade they WILL TRY TRICK YOU


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

actually i just checked for my piece of mind and x5 is being sold for little under 70 wow im have to jump on this train i love x5 my trial ends in 3 days =(


----------



## spoolins101 (Mar 14, 2010)

jean518 said:


> Where are your pinch rollers? The cutter will not cut outside the outer wheels/rollers. Make sure the outer rollers are outside your cutting area. Learned this one the hard way.


 It took me some time to figure this out also after wasting alot of vinyl


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

ya its kinda a hassle geting everything set up and just right i was cutting t shirt transfers and went threw almost a 50 till i got it just perfect then machine broke and they sent me a new one same thing and my old setting cut all way threw it so another 20 pieces and its back it can be a hassel


my problem it was same machine

thickness and speed 
changed alot from old machine to new 

old was speed 8 thinkness 12
now its speed 4 thinkness 3

its a freaking silhouette sd


----------

